# Frog Injury



## mystah (Jul 17, 2006)

hey guys

Help please...A few days ago i noticed that one of my frogs had something on its face...i didn't think much of it since it was jumping around as per usual...thinking it was just something from the tank i just let well enough alone...

a few days later I noticed that the mark on the face was still there.. I caught the frog to take closer inspection and thing it hurt itself...

It is still eating like normal(its a pig and eats a tonne) and as social as ever...nothing has changed... its vision is still fine as it is hitting the flies on the first try and it is quick to pick up any movement of prey in the general area its in.

I was wondering if anyone has seen this before and has any advise to offer?

here is the pic


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

my friend had the same thing happen to two of his dart frogs and unfortunately they both passed so i hope yours fairs better than that and im sure some frog disease guru will chime in soon enough on how to potentially resolve this problem so good luck with your frog


----------



## mystah (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks for the best wishes


----------

